# Linux sur Mac mini 2.1



## swake29 (13 Mai 2017)

Bonjour, je dispose de deux Mac mini de 2007 et 2009 (2.1 et 3.1).

J'ai créer une clé bootable avec Unetbootin d'Ubuntu Server et est pu l'installer sans aucun problème sur le modele 2009 (touche alt, etc ...) mais impossible de faire de même sur celui de 2007.

J'ai cru lire que jusqu'à une certaine date Apple empêcher le boot externe, est ce vrai? Serait ce l'origine de mon problème?

D'un point de vu Hardware les deux modele ne sont pas si différent mais cela doit ce passer ailleurs je suppose, par exemple le 2007 est un 32bits comparer au 2009 qui est en 64bits mais j'en est tenu compte lors de la création de la clé.

Autre question (peu être que mon problème est là), quelles sont les choix à faire pour le formatage de la clé? J'en est essayé plusieurs mais rien à faire, l'icône EFI jaune au démarrage n'apparait pas à coter des deux autres après avoir enfoncer la touche ALT. 





Bon we.


----------



## zeltron54 (13 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

De mémoire, il me semble qu' en 2007 le mac ne pouvait pas démarrer en USB seul le port FireWire permettait un démarrage sur système externe.

Les ports usb n'étaient reconnus  par le système qu' après le démarrage...


----------



## swake29 (13 Mai 2017)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait aussi avoir lu, mais tu dis que les ports ne sont reconnu qu'après démarrage donc comment explique tu que le clavier/souris soit utilisable avant même le démarrage (le pointeur de la souris ce déplace et la touche ALT est fonctionnel)

Quelques choses m'échappe la ??

En cherchant j'ai trouvé sa, cela permet il de booter sur une clé usb: *The rEFInd Boot Manager *


----------



## swake29 (13 Mai 2017)

Je pense à ça, j'ai un DD externe en FW, je peux le rendre bootable tous comme une clé USB ?


----------



## swake29 (13 Mai 2017)

Ça ne boot pas plus en FW, aucun icône Boot EFI au démarrage. Par contre une fois OSx lancé le DD FW apparait bien sur le bureau avec tous les fichiers Linux dedans


----------



## BlueG3 (16 Mai 2017)

bonsoir 

il est préférable de faire la copie par DD pour .iso vers la clé USB 
( attention ne pas se tromper de numéro pour le disque cible )
cf http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=395883

pour faire apparaître la clé USB au démarrage , 
tu dois d'abord faire un reset PRAM 
et démarrer avec la clé USB+ ALT
sinon EFI Apple ne conserve que les disques bootables HFS+ avec un os x , et tu ne vois pas la clé 

attention aux CPU 32 bits ( Duo core ) --> linux 32 bits


----------

